# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Ден Браун

## Irina

*Дэн Бра́ун (англ. Dan Brown; род. 22 июня 1964, Эксетер, штат Нью-Гэмпшир, США) — американский писатель, журналист, музыкант.*

Я думаю это имя известно практически всем. Кто не читал его книг, тот наверняка видел нашумевшие фильмы "Код Да Винчи", "Ангелы и Демоны". В мире до сих пор не утихают споры по поводу его произведений. 

*Как вы относитесь к его творчеству? Что думаете? Есть ли смысл воспринимать его книги серьёзно?*

----------


## Akasey

книг не читал, но кино по мотивам его книг посмотрел, ничего так , интересненько

----------


## Irina

*Akasey*,  и как ты к сюжету относишься? Есть в них хоть доля правды или всё сказка от начала до конца?

----------


## Akasey

про правду я судить не могу, так как не компетентен, но "Ангелы и Демоны" мне очень понравились и по сюжету, и по тому как снято, и актёры подобраны хорошие.

----------


## vova230

Читал я и Брауна и других подобных авторов и многое настораживает тем, что вполне может быть правдой. Слишком уж явные совпадения.

----------


## Irina

*vova230*, вот и у меня такое чувство после его книг остаётся.

----------


## Irina

Перечитала недавно Цифровую крепость.  Что-то чувство такое возникло, что напоминает чем-то сюжет небезызвестный Уотергейтский скандал. Не знаю, почему у меня вдруг возникла такая ассоциация. Книга вроде о другом, а в голове всплыло именно это событие. Странно.

----------


## Sanych

Если бы мы ещё знали что это за скандал такой

----------


## Irina

* Инцидент в «Уотергейте»*

17 июня 1972 (за четыре месяца до президентских выборов 1972, на которых кандидат от Республиканской партии Ричард Никсон был переизбран на второй срок) в штабе кандидата в президенты от Демократической партии Джорджа Макговерна, расположенном в вашингтонском комплексе «Уотергейт», были задержаны проникшие в отель путём взлома 5 человек. Они занимались настройкой подслушивающей аппаратуры и, по некоторым данным, фотографированием внутренних документов штаба демократов.

До сих пор не доказана связь именно этого инцидента с администрацией Никсона. Известно, что у него действительно имелись плёнки с нелегально записанными переговорами демократов, но та прослушка заведомо не имела отношения к отелю «Уотергейт». В то же время, общественность интересовало не только то, стоял ли Никсон за конкретной группой пяти взломщиков, но и то, как он и его штаб реагировали на события постфактум — в том числе и с точки зрения объективного их расследования.

*Расследование*

В расследовании июньского инцидента и в сопутствовавшей ему общественной кампании против президента, продолжавшихся более 2 лет, были активные периоды и периоды затишья. Конец 1972 года, ознаменовавшийся триумфальным переизбранием Никсона на второй срок, был для него относительно спокоен.

В январе 1973 года начался суд над взломщиками, проникшими в «Уотергейт». В марте была сформирована сенатская комиссия по Уотергейту, и судебные слушания стали передаваться по телевидению на всю страну; считается, что хотя бы одно заседание посмотрели 85 % американцев. Параллельно по инициативе демократов начался ряд разбирательств деятельности других чиновников республиканской администрации, уже не всегда в связи с прослушками или схожей деятельностью.

В августе Никсон отказался предоставить прокуратуре комментарии насчёт системы правительственного аудиоконтроля и записанные в Овальном кабинете плёнки, документирующие разговоры Никсона с помощниками (о существовании этих записей стало известно суду из показаний некоторых чиновников). Президент, что резко отрицательно сказалось на его авторитете, также приказал генеральному прокурору Ричардсону уволить прокурора Кокса, сделавшего такой запрос. Ричардсон отказался подчиниться Никсону и ушёл в отставку вместе со своим заместителем в октябре; эти отставки стали известны как «субботняя резня». Тем временем череда расследований, затронувших администрацию Никсона, дошла и до его вице-президента Спиро Агню, который также подал в отставку в октябре 1973 (по финансовому делу, не связанному с Уотергейтом).

6 февраля 1974 Палата представителей США постановила начать процедуру импичмента Никсона, но и тут Никсон упорствовал в нежелании предъявлять следствию имеющиеся у него плёнки, ссылаясь на привилегию исполнительной власти. Однако Верховный суд США в июле 1974 единогласно определил, что у президента нет таких привилегий, и приказал ему немедленно выдать плёнку прокуратуре.

*Финал*
«Достопочтенному Генри А. Киссинджеру, Государственному секретарю. Уважаемый Государственный секретарь! Настоящим я покидаю должность президента Соединённых Штатов. С уважением, Ричард Никсон. 9 августа 1974»

5 августа, уже после того, как заключение по импичменту было подготовлено к передаче в Сенат США, по определению Верховного суда огласке были преданы ранее неизвестные кассеты, записанные 23 июня 1972, спустя всего несколько дней после инцидента в Уотергейте. На них Никсон обсуждает с начальником своего аппарата Холдменом Уотергейтскую историю, называет её дымящимся ружьём (smoking gun) и далее обговаривает, как воспрепятствовать расследованию при помощи ЦРУ и ФБР. После этой публикации даже для самых фанатичных защитников Никсона стало несомненным, что президент с самого начала событий пытался воспрепятствовать правосудию в личных и партийных интересах; импичмент стал решённым делом. Республиканцы-сенаторы, ранее готовившиеся голосовать в Сенате за Никсона, после публикации плёнок один за другим заявляли ему, что поддержат обвинение по всем пунктам.

В полдень 9 августа 1974 Никсон, лишившись всех союзников и перед лицом неминуемого импичмента, ушёл наконец в отставку, после чего президентом стал новый вице-президент Джеральд Форд, за 9 месяцев до того назначенный Конгрессом вместо Агню. «Наш долгий национальный кошмар окончился», сказал Форд. Он амнистировал Никсона «за все преступления, которые тот мог совершить», на что имел право, так как импичмент еще не начинал рассматриваться в Сенате. Ряд ближайших сподвижников Никсона были, однако, преданы суду. Холдмен, начальник его штаба и собеседник президента на скандальной плёнке, был 1 января 1975 года осуждён за заговор и препятствие правосудию и отбыл полтора года тюремного заключения.

*Нарицательное употребление*

Слово «Уотергейт» вошло в политический словарь многих языков мира в значении скандала, ведущего к краху карьеры главы государства. Последний слог в названии отеля — гейт — стал суффиксом, используемым для названия новых скандалов, ср. Ирангейт при Рейгане, Моникагейт при Клинтоне, Кучмагейт (см. Дело Гонгадзе) и т. п.

----------


## Sanych

Зразумела

----------

